# Lutheran Critique of RW's PDL



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

Link


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 22, 2005)

I read his critique... while I, as a Reformed reader, object to some of his Lutheran beliefs... nonetheless, the enemy of my enemy is my friend! :bigsmile:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)

My boss's wife is still Arminian, and she just finished PDL. I am reading "The Adulation of Man in The Purpose Driven Life" by Richard Bennett. He does a great job with the critique (at least so far). I think I'll send this article to my boss so he can share it with his wife.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you purposelly driven to send it to her? :bigsmile:


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## yeutter (Apr 22, 2005)

Something disturbing I found on Warren and his connection with Ken Blanchard can be found at:

http://www.lighthousetrailsresearch.com/PressReleasekenblanchard.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 22, 2005)

Ichabod. The glory has departed, well, never was there in the first place.


----------



## openairboy (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Link



You know you have "influence" when someone can make a post about with you with bare a word and it filled with acronymns and people know what you are talking about.

openairboy

[Edited on 4-23-2005 by openairboy]


----------

